# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Πλακετα Sea Doo Seascooter GTI 2004

## nick#18

Καλησπερα, εχω στην καοχη μου το παραπανω seascooter της seadoo και μετα απο καποια μικροπροβληματακια με υγρασιες κλπ αρπαξανε τα 2 ολοκληρωμενα του, ενα ΜΒR3060PT το οποιο βρηκα μοναχα το MBR3045PT να το αντικαταστησω και το IRL3303 του οποιου δεν βρηκα ουτε καν αντιστοιχια! Εχετε καμια ιδεα για καποιο αλλο παρομοιο που να ταιριαζει στις απαιτησεις της πλακετας? Το datasheet του ειναι αυτο http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...F/IRL3303.html

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## chipakos-original

*IRL3303 N-Channel Power MOSFET 30V 38A
**BUZ11 30A 50V 0.040 Ohm N-Channel Power MOSFET* νομίζω ότι θα κάνεις δουλειά και είναι και κλασικό. Θα το βρεις σίγουρα.

----------


## FILMAN

Δημήτρη το BUZ11 έχει σχεδόν τη διπλάσια αντίσταση οπότε θα ζεσταίνεται δυο φορές περισσότερο.

Ακόμα, το αρχικό MOSFET αρχίζει να άγει με οδήγηση μόνο 1V...

Μπορεί να δοκιμάσει να βάλει το IRF3205 που θα το βρει εξίσου εύκολα.

Νίκο, το MBR3060 είναι δίοδος. Άρα κανένα από τα δυο εξαρτήματα που είπες δεν είναι ολοκληρωμένο.

----------

